# Brake Lights went out, unplugged Switch, plugged back, now they work again



## mega512 (Jul 30, 2018)

So the other day I was driving and had someone tell me my brake lights were out. This is on my 2015 Versa Note SV. 

I went home, checked all of the fuses, no issues. The switch plug has power so that was clear. After unplugging and calling around for a new switch, we plugged it back in. The brake lights work again. Has anyone had this issue before? Is this a sign that the switch needs replaced? What could cause this? Thanks for any help.


----------

